# Willie - downpressure motivation



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

Willie - thanks for the info on the acturator. Picture attached of what I did today. Thought you might like to get re-motivated.

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=54b0648d-1c3f-df6a-3d17-4728360257bd&size=lg>


----------

